# Trading US options as an Australian resident - TAX QUESTION?



## Options2010 (19 February 2011)

Hi there,

This question is for anyone who trades US options and is a resident of Australia.

Are options profits/losses counted as capital gains/losses or as income?
Do I have to use the average exchange rate of the month in which the position was sold to calculate my profit/loss in $AUD?
What is the tax advantage of being seen as a "trader" rather than an "investor" or "speculator"?
How do I qualify as a trader versus an investor or speculator?


Thanks and hope someone can help me.


----------

